
Some Porsche Models Found to Have Emissions Cheating Software - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/03/business/some-porsche-models-found-to-have-emissions-cheating-software.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
ThePhysicist
Well this is not very surprising considering the fact that Porsche is a
subsidiary of Volkswagen. Given the benefits of scaling effects it's normal
that VW tries to share as much technology as possible between its different
car brands (e.g the chassis of Audi's cars are almost identical to VW's own
models [2]), and software modules for fuel injection seem like a very good
candidate for a shared technology platform as most of the underlying hardware
comes from the same manufacturer (e.g. Bosch).

I wouldn't be surprised if other brands would be affected too, e.g. Seat and
Skoda. That they also tuned the engines of Lamborghini, Bugatti or Bentley
seems less likely since those cars are not renowned for their fuel-efficiency
to begin with, but who knows.

That said, many people in Germany (including me) are very angry about this
whole affair since this one act of fraud (and yes it was fraud) will probably
do great damage to the reputation of our whole industry.

[1] full list of VW brands:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Group](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Group)

[2] VW MLB platform:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Group_MLB_platform](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Group_MLB_platform)

~~~
timeseries
I concur.Great insight.

------
timeseries
Volkswagen,Audi,Porsche.Who is next ?. t sounds like all of them are cheating.

